# Dad wants a new tractor (YardMan)



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

My dad's old MTD lasted over 10 years and died... uhh, blew up.. uh, not sure, but there is a hole in the side of the mower  It was a 12.5 HP with a 40 something deck.

He wants a new mower. His only requirement is that he wants an MTD so he can make his plow connect to it. I tease him that he has a key and he is trying to find a house that fits it.

Tried to talk him into a used Simp, JD, etc, but he is a MTD'er. He doesn't want to spend a lot.

He has lots of land, but only about 1/2 an acre to mow. He wants to do light duty plowing. I know everyone is going to comment on the mower from a plowing standpoint... lack of weight, it's an LT, not a GT, etc... thats not what I am asking.

What are the opinions on this LT for "mowing", and lasting several years?

http://www.yardman.com/servlet/BrandProductDetail?ID=1007&CAT=28&SUB=45

YardMan T604H 
22 HP/46" AutoDrive Lawn Tractor
• 22 HP Briggs & Stratton Twin Intek Engine 
• 46" Triple Blade Cutting Deck 
• AutoDrive Transmission with Cruise Control and Foot Pedal Control 
• Mulch Kit Included 
• Fully Welded StepThru Frame 
• Cast Iron Front Axle 
• 18" TightTurn Steering Radius 
• 2 year limited warranty with 90 day "no fault" consumer warranty on normal wear parts 

I told him the B&S would be a different and slightly louder sound than a Kohler. The v-twin will suck some gas. The 18 turning radius should be fine for what he has to do. No other attachments are required (de-thatcher, spreader, etc). No requirements to ever use ground engaging equipment... we are talking about mowing.

Thoughts?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

We sell those MTD's at the Depot and rarely get them back on incompatability issues. I'd say it would be a fine tractor to do what he wants to do with it. While they don't have the fit and finish of the JD's and the Simplicity's, they are a nice little inexpensive tractor that work pretty well.


----------



## HERBSGT (Sep 17, 2003)

That should work fine. I had a similar setup for 6 years and had no trouble except for some wheel spinning. I build a weight shelf in the back of the plow frame and put a 6 galllon bucket full of sand on the frame. (Made the frame out of an old bed frame) Sold the lawn tractor this year when I bought the GT5000. Just finished adapting the old plow to the new tractor. Also I would recommend that your Dad gets a set of chains especially if he has any hills.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Nothing wrong with MTD's. They are very easy to work on and do a good job. And they are a great value if you don't mow much lawn or tow anything heavy. 

My GT5000 was purchased because of this. It is built for tough use. And thats how I treat it.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I was trying to talk him into a 4000 at Sears... he is still thinking about it.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

It would be able to fit the bill nicely if he is looking for a affordable good quality machine. The nice part about the 4000 is that it isn't overly pricey, but does have a ton of bells and whistles.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Except for the color, it is a decent inexpensive tractor. I don't care for the bright yellow hood, but that is just me. If you are successful in talking him into the Sears 4000, I think he will not regret it. It's a better machine for a few bucks more. You should check out if his old plow will even fit the new Yardman. After 10 years, I would be surprised if it is still compatible. Not a slam against MTD, but almost all manufacturers change stuff after 10 years. Happy shopping!


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Okay, Mom wants to buy that Yardman for Dad. Can't find it in stock anywhere. Ideas on where to find it and get it... for Christmas?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> * After 10 years, I would be surprised if it is still compatible. Not a slam against MTD, but almost all manufacturers change stuff after 10 years. Happy shopping! *


Not us Ingersoll guys  Ok ya thay change things a bit, hmmm about every 40years or so.  

BTW I did see a yardman at a local hardwere store a month or so ago. Probably tucked in a back room somewere now, bet you can find one, but would probably have to ask.


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

tisenberg, check Walmart...the one in South Huntsville, AL had about 20 highly reduced mowers 3 weeks ago...Yellow Yardman, Snapper, Murray, Stanley...50-60% of the original retail price.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

How to find one in stock? Get out the old fashioned yellow pages and "let your fingers do the walking". If that fails, get on the 'net and start searching for the appropiate stores in your area, get a phone # and start calling. You have already put the word out to us and maybe we can find one for you. Good luck!


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Believe it or not, he is now thinking about the Cub 1529 due to a PM from someone on this site. I am being offered a great deal and my Dad is thinking about jumping on it... waiting for final confirmation from my Dad as we speak. I don't want to post who or the price, I'll leave that up to them if they want. Not sure if the price is a standard price or just a Christmas gift price  LOL.

Thanks and I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Oh, BTW, what does a YardMan T604H typcially run? Probably not doing it, but just curious. Funny how my Dad picked that to begin with and not knowing the price. I guess he figured the price was what he was looking for. Can't find a price on it anywhere, not even list price.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thats a good Lt*

The Cub 1529 is a great LT i have the 1525 only diffrents is the motor and deck on on the 1529 is bigger. Im very happy with mine i have 42hrs on it and it has been flawless.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

So is that you trying to get rid of your Deere in your Avatar?  LOL


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*Jody's avatar*

Man oh man, that avatar just hits too close to home for me. I busted a plank I was using as a ramp on the job one time and basically had to do what the poor fellow in your avatar is doing. I seem to remember 3 times having to do that in 25 years with my or someone elses' machine. This was when I was young, strong and a little stupid about back injuries. Like my dad says, I'm smart like a mule and strong as a fox


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Not me*



> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *So is that you trying to get rid of your Deere in your Avatar?  LOL *



Its Paul loading his Mamas 112:lmao: :lmao: outta here 
Jody


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Well he is getting closer. Since I gave him a early Christmas present (2 stage snow thrower), the "plow" requirement has gone away. Now he is looking for something to mow with. He has looked at... in no particular order...

YardMan (as thread implies)
L110
L120
L130
Sears 3000
Sears 4000
CC 1515
CC 1525
CC 1529
CC 2166

I think he will probably end up getting the 1529. Stay tuned... 
:headclap:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Hell like it*

Hell like the 1529 its a great mower it has a heavy transmission in it.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

CC 1515
CC 1525
CC 1529
CC 2166
:question:

What do the model numbers represent. I'm guessing the first two are HP. The second two usually signify deck width but I don't believe that is the case with the 1515.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*No*

The 15 stands for the 1500 series the 1529 has a 19HP kaw and a 46" deck. The 1527 has a15HP Kaw and a 42" deck and the 1525 has a15HP Kaw and a 38" deck. And the 2166 is a 2000 series and then you have the 3000 series.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: No*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *The 15 stands for the 1500 series the 1529 has a 19HP kaw and a 46" deck. The 1527 has a15HP Kaw and a 42" deck and the 1525 has a15HP Kaw and a 38" deck. And the 2166 is a 2000 series and then you have the 3000 series.
> Jody *


So there is no rhyme or reason to their model numbers when it comes to figuring out how the unit is equipped. I guess there is only a few that offer that in their models.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

The 1527 has a 17hp Kawasaki and a 42'' deck.It was not mentioned as a choice but I think it was over looked.After you look at the 1500 series take a look at the 2166.Either way after looking at the Cub Cadets you will turn away from the Yardmans.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*johndeere*

I see you got your stainless steel cup they just had to get your papers.
Jody


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes I got it Jodyand so you still visit GW how come you never post anything there these day?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Got Disney*

Yes i still go and see whats going on but i got spiked.:lmao: 
Jody


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Have you tried talking to him about that.Many have been Spiked and manage to get back in.He will give you a second chance im sure.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I doubt that. He Spiked alot of guys here, He actually spiked my, but I already had another name setup with a different IP address. I just choose not to use that site anymore. It is too bad that they let the bashing get so out of hand over there.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I have still go over there from time to time. Haven't been spiked or Disney'ed. I don't start new threads over there, but will sometimes update an existing thread.


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

Was at walmart today...they had...

Yardman/22hpIntek/46"/Hydro...$1000
Yardman/20hpIntek/42"/Hydro.....$900


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *I have still go over there from time to time. Haven't been spiked or Disney'ed. I don't start new threads over there, but will sometimes update an existing thread. *


I glance once in a wile there. tops once a week. Just not into joining in any more though. This place is much better.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks, that should throw yet another wrench into the decision. LOL


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Just got a message from Dad, he went to Lowes and Sears last night. I think he leaning a lot more now towards the 1529. I think it's a good choice. Probably still more than he needs, but in the end, after you get into the right group of tractors, you pick the one you liked most when sitting on them. We'll see if he makes the call now.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Give him his head*

Your Dad deserves whatever tractor he wants.Isn't it kind of nice to see him get excited, and shop around and enjoy the hunt?Encourage him to get the best he can afford.He will be enjoying that machine like a kid on Christmas.:thumbsup:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Close this chapter... Dad rolled the new 1529 into the garage today. What a nice machine. 

Now for the history. After I posted this thread initially, amicks PM'ed me. He told me everything about the tractor and offered my Dad an awesome deal. My Dad looked at this and a bunch of others. He even talked with the local Cub guy. I gotta tell ya, the local guy does not know Cubs. Amicks (Tony) put him to shame. Tony knows his stuff and went the extra mile... ACTUALLY, the extra hundred miles. He drove from NC to Richmond VA to meet us with the tractor. What dealer do you know will drive one way for a 3 hour delivery! We drove down from the DC area. We met up, shook hands and he gave us tour of the tractor.

Got to meet Tony face to face and got a great deal on a tractor because of tractorforum.com AND Tony.

Anyways, Tony is a great knowledgeable guy with good products and is extremely friendly. If you have a chance, hit his website and BUY something. http://www.AmicksSuperstore.com


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Tell your dad I said Congrats. He picked a good solid machine that will last for quite a while.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

:ditto: You cant go wrong with the Cub i know i like mine im glad amicks went the extra mile for ya'll and you got to meet him. Hopefully i will meet all yall one day.
Jody


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I noticed that Amicks has the Cub Z-Force. Looks like a great machine to me. Anyone heard anything about this unit? I looked at the Tank, but that was way too expensive for me, but it is a tank!

Anyone hear any good or bad about the Z-Force?


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Great ending to the story.I know your Dad will love the Cub.Im also glad to here you bought it from a great guy here on the Tractor Forum.I do have one question however.Does Tony look anything like the guy on the lawn tractor on his avitar.Maybe I will buy a Cub Cadet from him some day and he can meet me half way.Heck now you go me thinking about a third new tractor in a year.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *Close this chapter... Dad rolled the new 1529 into the garage today. What a nice machine.
> 
> Now for the history. After I posted this thread initially, amicks PM'ed me. He told me everything about the tractor and offered my Dad an awesome deal. My Dad looked at this and a bunch of others. He even talked with the local Cub guy. I gotta tell ya, the local guy does not know Cubs. Amicks (Tony) put him to shame. Tony knows his stuff and went the extra mile... ACTUALLY, the extra hundred miles. He drove from NC to Richmond VA to meet us with the tractor. What dealer do you know will drive one way for a 3 hour delivery! We drove down from the DC area. We met up, shook hands and he gave us tour of the tractor.
> ...


DITTO! Tony is a fabulous guy. What no pics of the meeting and the new tractor changing hands on the interstate? Spy photos?
Hats off to ya!

edro: 
Andy


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks tisenberg, It was a pleasure to meet you and your dad. I wish we'd had time to eat lunch together, maybe next time.

leolav, Last year was Cub'd first year with the Z-Force so you'll find a few things that they needed to correct, however of all the ones we sold we only had one that we had a problem with and we corrected it. Let me know if you're interested, We recieved two 2003'S last week from Cub and I'm working to get the price reduced. 

johndeere, If I only looked half as good as ole Hank. My picture is in the industry news section sitting on a Cub Big Country.(with my eyes closed) 

Andy, sorry, no pictures of the secret meeting place for tractorforum mods. Didn't you get your invite. Sorry.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Hats off to Amicks....That's what its all about....great service...:thumbsup:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm sure the people at Howard Johsons were confused. They saw my Dad pull up 2 hours early (He was a little excited). We drove around and ended up at Auto Zone browsing the ailse. We came back and were now only an hour early.

Next Tony drives up (early too) and we unload the tractor. Start it up. Gock (sp?) at it. Then load it in my Dads little S10. I was waiting for the police to show up. It looked a little funny.

My Dad apparently gave it two or three wipe downs from the rainy drive home. I saw the first one, but my Mom says he keeps going into the garage. Too bad he doesn't have any grass to cut yet.

Thanks again to Tony and everyone else for the helpful opinions.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*I know the feeling*

I do the same thing whether its a new car truck or LT its new and you just want to play with it.:driving: :smiles: 
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: I know the feeling*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I do the same thing whether its a new car truck or LT its new and you just want to play with it.:driving: :smiles:
> Jody *


Hey, well maybe all the women ARE right. We are all kinda just big kids huh.  


New toy, New toy:driving: :driving: :driving: arty: :driving:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: I know the feeling*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I do the same thing whether its a new car truck or LT its new and you just want to play with it.
> Jody *


When I got my first garden tractor I'd spend hours doing something to it. It didn't need any thing, I just felt the need to nurture it. Is that unusual behavior?:smiles:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: I know the feeling*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *When I got my first garden tractor I'd spend hours doing something to it. It didn't need any thing, I just felt the need to nurture it. Is that unusual behavior?:smiles: *



It would be unusual behavior if you didn't.:smiles: I haven't seen any man not buy something and just park it and walk away. They call there Friends to come see it (show it off) Play with it ( tinker with it) Its the nature of the Beast.:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Oh, Tony (amicks) slipped my Dad an extra oil filter on the house and he remembered I was running a Kohler and slipped me one too. What a guy, what a store. 

http://www.amickssuperstore.com
http://www.amickssuperstore.com
http://www.amickssuperstore.com
http://www.amickssuperstore.com
http://www.amickssuperstore.com
http://www.amickssuperstore.com
http://www.amickssuperstore.com
http://www.amickssuperstore.com
http://www.amickssuperstore.com


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

It doesn't matter if it is a new car, tractor, hunting rifle, power tool, first born child, we are just so proud, amazed and feeling great that we got this little reward in our lives that we have to fuss over it, show it off, brag about it just like a 6 year old at show and tell. Probably goes back to cave man days where Grok had to show Moog his new sharp stone that he found.


----------

